# It's a big one folks ! Compak r120 raffle from foundry



## coffeechap

Time for a magnificent raffle, this time we have the much talked about compak r120 up for grabs, this is an amazing grinder, a true single riser that does everything.









Foundry have kindly supplied this one. So usual rules folks, add your name to the list, if you not interested then don't. The winning person is free to do with it what they please, if you are not happy with this please don't post on here, debate posts will be removed. Winning person to organise pick up or pay for delivery.

75 tickets at £21 per ticket, absolute cost on this one folks, your chance to get £2k worth of grinder for £21. Payment details sent out when list is full, draw will take place once all payments received. The raffle is limited to those members who have made at least 20 posts or have been a member for more than 3 months at the time of this post, I know this seems draconian, but it means the grinder will go to someone who contributes to the forum,if we struggle to get sufficient numbers then other contributing members will be considered.

please visit Foundry roasters and check out the amazing beans and equipment that they have to offer

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Good luck all


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Drewster

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster


----------



## jlarkin

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3.jlarkin


----------



## anton78

Oh yes. 4. Anton78 (can't add with tapatalk)

Sigh. Can someone just stick me somewhere!?


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. johnealey


----------



## mrsimba

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. johnealey


----------



## mrsimba

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealey


----------



## hilltopbrews

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817


----------



## Doozerless

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Doozerless


----------



## Fevmeister

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. funinacup


----------



## robti

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Robti


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. funinacup

11. Robti

12. grumpydaddy


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy


----------



## grumpydaddy

Jeez 3 edits to catch up with posts then cc beats me to it


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan


----------



## charris

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. chars

15. dfk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can someone copy and paste me in please


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. chars

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u


----------



## charris

post deleted


----------



## mazi

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. chars

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi


----------



## charris

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude


----------



## cold war kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid


----------



## Soll

Can one of the mods add me for No.19 please


----------



## Soll

okay 20


----------



## d_lash

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. d_lash

21. Soll


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash


----------



## bz99s

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s


----------



## Wobin19

[1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23 Wobin19


----------



## risky

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky


----------



## dsh67

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

Sorry, dsh - you can't participate as you don't have a minimum of 20 posts to qualify.


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. dsh67

26. Thecatlinux


----------



## teejay41

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. dsh67

26. Thecatlinux

27. Teejay41


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

sorry DSH67, as you only have one post, which was for this raffle then you are not permitted to enter, but please introduce yourself to us


----------



## Nod

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. dsh67

26. Thecatlinux

27. Teejay41

28. Nod


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod


----------



## mmmatron

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron


----------



## paul whu

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu


----------



## fluffles

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles


----------



## oddknack

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack


----------



## robashton

Crikey - I normally wouldn't bother because I don't have the time or space for excess gear even temporarily, but I'd make room for this one on a permanent basis...

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton


----------



## Snakehips

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips


----------



## coffeechap

almost half way there already!


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan


----------



## mathof

I can't figure out how to add my name to the list. (How is it done?)

Meanwhile, please add me in the next available slot: mathof

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof


----------



## Danm

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm


----------



## GlennV

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV


----------



## Sharkie

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie


----------



## stevenh

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh


----------



## mrsimba

stevenh said:


> How do I pay?





coffeechap said:


> Payment details sent out when list is full, draw will take place once all payments received.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

dsh67 said:


> Sorry, dsh - you can't participate as you don't have a minimum of 20 posts to qualify.





coffeechap said:


> sorry DSH67, as you only have one post, which was for this raffle then you are not permitted to enter, but please introduce yourself to us





coffeechap said:


> The raffle is limited to those members who have made at least 20 posts *or** have been a member for more than 3 months at the time of this post,* I know this seems draconian, but it means the grinder will go to someone who contributes to the forum,if we struggle to get sufficient numbers then other contributing members will be considered. Good luck all


 Im all in favour of the raffle. Good luck everyone who has entered. The point I wish to raise is that dsh67 should be eligible because he has been a member since March 2014 and therefor meets your entry requirements


----------



## h1udd

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im all in favour of the raffle. Good luck everyone who has entered. The point I wish to raise is that dsh67 should be eligible because he has been a member since March 2014 and therefor meets your entry requirements


At the risk of derailing the raffle

his first post should probably not be an entry into a forum raffle however long he has been around.

Just takes some common sense on his part to know it probably wouldnt be well received


----------



## Dylan

Completely agree, I very much see these raffles as something for the community, there would be a very disgruntled lot of coffee people if a non member who had never posted walked off with a raffle prize.


----------



## kostona

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog


----------



## scottomus

was hoping wait till payday for this but its filling fast!!

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0


----------



## MarkyP

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP


----------



## Chockymonster

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster


----------



## jkb89

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

Good luck everyone!


----------



## coffeechap

Nearly two thirds there roll up roll up


----------



## Tewdric

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric


----------



## oursus

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus


----------



## sjenner

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg


----------



## mcharrogate

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate


----------



## coffeechap

Woo hoo less than a third to go


----------



## Darenf

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row


----------



## aphelion

Nice raffle chap!

I don't make much of a contribution to the forum these days (so feel a bit of a fraud bidding on this one)

If you need someone to make up the numbers though, I will gladly add my name to this..


----------



## coffeechap

Get your name down


----------



## aphelion

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion


----------



## aphelion

coffeechap said:


> Get your name down


Righto


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one duuuuuude


----------



## rmcgandara

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara


----------



## coffeechap

Nice down to 20 keep it coming folks


----------



## Rhys

What the hell, I don't have room for it but worth a shot..

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys


----------



## coffeechap

The more the merrier 19 to go


----------



## Snakehips

Rhys said:


> What the hell, I don't have room for it but worth a shot..


You and most us, I would suspect.

But where there's a will there's a way..........

































Edit .... Bum ... Can't load final image!!


----------



## AL1968

Rhys said:


> What the hell, I don't have room for it but worth a shot..
> 
> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Drewster
> 
> 3. jlarkin
> 
> 4. Anton78
> 
> 5. MrSimba
> 
> 6. Johnealy
> 
> 7. Sarah0817
> 
> 8. Fevmeister
> 
> 9. Doozerless
> 
> 10. Funinacup
> 
> 11. Robti
> 
> 12. Grumpydaddy
> 
> 13. Dylan
> 
> 14. charris
> 
> 15. dfk
> 
> 16. Mrboots2u
> 
> 17. mazi
> 
> 18. drude
> 
> 19. cold war kid
> 
> 20. soll
> 
> 21. d_lash
> 
> 22. bz99s
> 
> 23. Wobin19
> 
> 24. risky
> 
> 25. Thecatlinux
> 
> 26. Teejay41
> 
> 27. Nod
> 
> 28. mmmatron
> 
> 29. Paul whu
> 
> 30. Fluffles
> 
> 31 Oddknack
> 
> 32 robashton
> 
> 33 Snakehips
> 
> 34 Heligan
> 
> 35 Mathof
> 
> 36. Danm
> 
> 37. GlennV
> 
> 38. Sharkie
> 
> 39. Stevenh
> 
> 40. h1udd
> 
> 41. Kostona
> 
> 42. Working Dog
> 
> 43. Scottomus0
> 
> 44. MarkyP
> 
> 45. Chockymonster
> 
> 46. jkb89
> 
> 47. Tewdric
> 
> 48. Oursus
> 
> 49. sjenner
> 
> 50. michaelg
> 
> 51. Mcharrogate
> 
> 52. DarenF
> 
> 53. Yes Row
> 
> 54. aphelion
> 
> 55. rmcgandara
> 
> 56. Rhys


57. AL1968 (I'm away until Saturday with no internet so payment may be delayed)

Not sure how to add my name to the bottom of the list neatly, can someone oblige please


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy


----------



## coffeechap

Patrick are you in as you are not on the list


----------



## Brewer in training

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training


----------



## coffeechap

15 more places folks nearly time for the count down!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Im just considering strengthening the worktop , with a possible new arrival .


----------



## Spazbarista

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> Im just considering strengthening the worktop , with a possible new arrival .


Get the professionals in as per my post #85....

£3,200 all in....... and can start tomorrow!!


----------



## coffeechap

14 more places to go, would be great to have a sunday draw!!!


----------



## coffeechap

where is @Spukey


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> where is @Spukey


Ive heard he likes a raffle


----------



## coffeechap

indeed he does


----------



## Syenitic

coffeechap said:


> 14 more places to go, would be great to have a sunday draw!!!


Oh go on then...

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one nearly count down time


----------



## Jon

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc


----------



## Jon

I'll need to buy a shed if I win.


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> I'll need to buy a shed if I win.


is that to live in


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> is that to live in


Yep. I'll put it inside the R120.


----------



## PWW

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW


----------



## Fevmeister

Would 75 be our most participated in raffle ever?


----------



## Tewdric

If I win I might use it to send my cat into space. Just a matter of fitting the hopper with a parachute for re-entry.


----------



## KevJ70

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70


----------



## PWW

Just watched the youtube videos.... the title of this thread now makes sense







its a beastie!


----------



## NeilR

Oh, go on then. In for a penny, in for £21

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Go on Mr C, it's for a good cause. Can someone add my name.


----------



## Jon

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## coffeechap

8 more slots left folks, roll up roll up


----------



## Fru T Bunn

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn


----------



## coffeechap

Oops getting close now


----------



## TomBurtonArt

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spaz

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

Why not.


----------



## jlarkin

Sweet, only 6 spaces left!


----------



## dsc

I'm in but can't copy the damn list in Tapatalk for some odd reason. If someone could do this for me it would be much appreciated.

T.


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc


----------



## h1udd

Doah beaten to it


----------



## Jon

h1udd said:


> Doah beaten to it


75 places!







@h1udd


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> 75 places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @h1udd


think he was on about cut and pasting DSC request


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> think he was on about cut and pasting DSC request


Oh sorry! Misunderstood!


----------



## NickdeBug

Oh, go on then.

I suppose everyone should have space for a Dalek shaped grinder in their life

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc

71. NickdeBug


----------



## Jon

Final four! Final four! Final four!


----------



## haventadog

Oh, go on then.

I suppose everyone should have space for a Dalek shaped grinder in their life

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc

71. NickdeBug

72. Haventadog


----------



## risky

3 to go! Come on people!


----------



## JGF

Make that 2 to go!

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealy

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc

71. NickdeBug

72. Haventadog

73. JGF


----------



## Fevmeister

2 away come on guyssssssss


----------



## coffeechap

oooooooooooooooo its getting close


----------



## jkb89

Are we there yet?!


----------



## jlarkin

Can I buy a couple more tickets? :-D


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealey

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc

71. NickdeBug

72. Haventadog

73. JGF

74. Camv6


----------



## wilse

Anyone mind if I take the last slot?

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Drewster

3. jlarkin

4. Anton78

5. MrSimba

6. Johnealey

7. Sarah0817

8. Fevmeister

9. Doozerless

10. Funinacup

11. Robti

12. Grumpydaddy

13. Dylan

14. charris

15. dfk

16. Mrboots2u

17. mazi

18. drude

19. cold war kid

20. soll

21. d_lash

22. bz99s

23. Wobin19

24. risky

25. Thecatlinux

26. Teejay41

27. Nod

28. mmmatron

29. Paul whu

30. Fluffles

31 Oddknack

32 robashton

33 Snakehips

34 Heligan

35 Mathof

36. Danm

37. GlennV

38. Sharkie

39. Stevenh

40. h1udd

41. Kostona

42. Working Dog

43. Scottomus0

44. MarkyP

45. Chockymonster

46. jkb89

47. Tewdric

48. Oursus

49. sjenner

50. michaelg

51. Mcharrogate

52. DarenF

53. Yes Row

54. aphelion

55. rmcgandara

56. Rhys

57. al1968

58. Blackstone

59. DavidBondy

60. Brewer in training

61.Spazbarista

62. Syenitic

63. Jonc

64. PWW

65. KevJ70

66. NeilR

67. Urbanbumpkin

68. Fru T Bunn

69. TomBurtonArt

70. dsc

71. NickdeBug

72. Haventadog

73. JGF

74. Camv6

75. Wilse


----------



## Snakehips

wilse said:


> Anyone mind if I take the last slot?
> 
> Cheers


wilse, What the devil kept you so long?


----------



## coffeechap

Boom and it's done lets get the payments sorted


----------



## wilse

Sorry guys, but I just viewed some images of this puppy and thought 'Blimey'

Good luck all.


----------



## coffeechap

So are you in @wilse


----------



## wilse

Oh Yes, I'm in, sorry, was just thinking of getting a kitchen extension!


----------



## aaroncornish

Am I right in saying that winning previously means I am not eligible to enter?


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> Am I right in saying that winning previously means I am not eligible to enter?


Nope not at all


----------



## aaroncornish

Actually, I have not the space for it so will leave someone else to win









Good luck everyone!!


----------



## reneb

good luck everyone - fantastic prize - someone is going to be very happy this w/e


----------



## jkb89

How do we get the dosh flowing chaps?


----------



## cold war kid

Are payment details the same as last time?


----------



## Dylan

Not 100% sure my gf is going to let me anywhere near the kitchen with this should I win...


----------



## Blackstone

i think most of us are in the same boat. my plan is to wait and see if i win before worrying about the misses


----------



## Dylan

Ditto, I joked about how big it was and where it might fit in the kitchen, followed by assurances that a 1 in 75 chance was pretty low and I was probably just throwing my money away.


----------



## johnealey

Could someone add an e before the y in my name so that when the ping mails come out for payment I don't miss it ( sorry out and about, mobile). Looks like someone typed my name in when pasting fairly early on.

Thanks in advance and good luck everyone

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

kbarnes70 said:


> Deleted.


a faux par second to none


----------



## teejay41

Is this still the Compak R120 raffle thread, or have I tuned in to the wrong one?

Tony.


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> a faux par second to none


faux pas *

or were you being ironic?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> faux pas *
> 
> or were you being ironic?


It was a reference to someone lying about their golf handicap


----------



## Fevmeister

very good

did you get involved in the raffle


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

you already know the answer to that


----------



## Fevmeister

i cba looking but ok


----------



## 7493

johnealey said:


> Could someone add an e before the y in my name so that when the ping mails come out for payment I don't miss it ( sorry out and about, mobile). Looks like someone typed my name in when pasting fairly early on.
> 
> Thanks in advance and good luck everyone
> 
> John


Done!


----------



## coffeechap

teejay41 said:


> Is this still the Compak R120 raffle thread, or have I tuned in to the wrong one?
> 
> Tony.


It's still the r120 thread can a mod move the Silvia stuff somewhere else please


----------



## Jon

Done!


----------



## Glenn

Locking the thread until I have sent out the payment details

Good luck to all who have entered

Keep an eye out for the payment instructions later tonight


----------



## Rhys

I've not told my missus. I'm lucky to have a chunk of the kitchen as it is lol (she knows I love my coffee, just as long as my stuff doesn't take over







).

In the unlike event I'm lucky enough, I'd probably try and swap/sell it for an L1 as I very much doubt it would be allowed in the kitchen.. Then again she may like it


----------



## Glenn

3 to go - we're nearly there


----------



## Glenn

All payments have now been received









This is a big one folks - so lets get it drawn tonight and some lucky person may have a grinder by the weekend!

Be here - 9pm tonight for further announcements

The winner will be the person who is in position 34 after the second randomisation

I am also adding a Limited Edition Coffee Forums UK KeepCup for the person in position 17 after the second randomisation (in honour of the All Blacks 34-17 RWC win over Australia last weekend)


----------



## h1udd

Ahw ... Too excited, just did a little wee


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck to you all, one mega happy winner tonight


----------



## aphelion

Good luck everyone


----------



## wilse

Position 34... isn't that the wheelbarrow?










I've got a 12 hour sweat on now!

Good luck guys.


----------



## NickdeBug

h1udd said:


> Ahw ... Too excited, just did a little wee


http://www.tena.co.uk/men/?gclid=CjwKEAiAmeyxBRCJxoKk7IWLl2oSJABvZjhhC7TKu4XX4MKi-mWbPVKSU8OvHNDxJKn_SuOAf3H3_RoCjgnw_wcB


----------



## h1udd

Not sure that helps ... I read the FAQ and it mentioned cutting back on coffee but that was the closest. So I asked Dr Hillary Jones and he said that urine leakage was s perfectly normal response to discovering you are 10hrs away from s draw to win a compel r120

apparently the 1st few units were actually shipped with adult nappies


----------



## Rhys

Could do with some good news. Good luck all


----------



## jkb89

Rhys said:


> Could do with some good news. Good luck all


Same! Good luck everyone - side note, if anyone wants to give me a new job please let me know... This one is grating on me a bit at the moment!


----------



## jeebsy

You're all going to be gutted when I win this, despite not even having entered


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> You're all going to be gutted when I win this, despite not even having entered


sell you my ticket for £50


----------



## froggystyle

I really hope the winner is someone with a classic, cant wait to see that photo in the coffee corner thread!


----------



## Spazbarista

...or an aeropress


----------



## jkb89

I have both, pics if I win


----------



## froggystyle

I was really tempted to enter, but i think this grinder is overkill for most of us, i would have deffo flogged it.


----------



## mrsimba

Spazbarista said:


> ...or an aeropress


----------



## h1udd

froggystyle said:


> I was really tempted to enter, but i think this grinder is overkill for most of us, i would have deffo flogged it.


you live on a boat ..... This is a boheamouth of a grinder, if you didn't flog it you would have spent the rest of your life listed over at 20deg and every time you ground a shot the gyroscopic effects would spin your home around


----------



## h1udd

Holy crap .... That 120 can eat an aeropress


----------



## froggystyle

Put it in the center of the boat, solved!


----------



## coffeechap

If u win it will be like the twin towers all over again


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

froggystyle said:


> Put it in the center of the boat, solved!


Remove burrs, replace with propeller.

Can the power of this be measured in HP ?


----------



## mazi

jumbo ratty said:


> can the power of this be measured in hp ?


1.34 hp


----------



## Fevmeister

1.34 horse power


----------



## hotmetal

Is that one horse on the tow path attached to the boat, and 0.34 in the fridge? ????


----------



## Fevmeister

Floating Roastery

Canalboat Caffeine

Boating Blends


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just to get some perspective here, its as powerful as a 4,500lbs winch used for pulling out 4x4s stuck in mud "just" to grind some beans

















http://www.globalsources.com/si/AS/Zhejiang-Boman/6008842927355/pdtl/Electric-Winch/1044851748.htm


----------



## Fevmeister

Maritime Hand-Roasted


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> Floating Roastery
> 
> Canalboat Caffeine
> 
> Boating Blends





Fevmeister said:


> Maritime Hand-Roasted


The alliterations work best


----------



## Fevmeister

I didnt want to put all my suggestions in one boat


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rogue wave roasters


----------



## Fevmeister

Bourbon Barge


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Baggywrinkle Blend


----------



## Jon

Brown Floating Beans?

Hmm now that's appealing.


----------



## h1udd

Err ... Sea Man Shots ?


----------



## Fevmeister

Canal Chaff

First Crack - Floating Roasters


----------



## jeebsy

Floastery


----------



## DavidBondy

So who won it then? I seem to have missed it .....

David


----------



## froggystyle

Me.


----------



## froggystyle

Do you want to buy it?


----------



## coffeechap

Draw is tonight at 9


----------



## DavidBondy

froggystyle said:


> Do you want to buy it?


I live in a small flat (ask Coffeechap) .. I would have to move out to make room for such a monster!


----------



## Jon

coffeechap said:


> Draw is tonight at 9


Presented by Dale Winton and Bruce Forsyth


----------



## TomBurtonArt

"DavidBondy is gone, this is Grinder's flat now"


----------



## Beanosaurus

Good luck to whoever gets this formidable monster...

And by good luck I mean that the winner may have to deal with serious protests if there is an other half!


----------



## h1udd

If I win it, it will be my other half !!!! .... In reality, I am not going to tell my wife and just hope she doesn't notice ... Hey she didn't notice I bought a new car, so hopefully I can hide a giant black monolith that monkeys will flock to and then start fighting


----------



## grumpydaddy

C

...ompak

High Seas Coffee


----------



## hotmetal

Ah so that's how the beans get ground? The dark monolith is full of very angry monkeys who will pulverise and eject anything that is thrown in. So how many monkeys equates to 1.34 horses? Is it a 4mp* motor?

*Monkey power as defined in SI units, measured on a monkeyometer at 20°C. 1mp is defined as the amount of power needed to pull a quarter of Froggy's barge or to pull one Land Rover a distance of 1 metre through British Standard Mud.


----------



## h1udd

Depends on the monkeys ..... Some of them have bones they hit the beans with ... Others just use their fists


----------



## hotmetal

The smart ones crunch the beans with their teeth in a caffeine-and-confinement induced rage. This leads to increased efficiency of grinds, but some retention.


----------



## Drewster

h1udd said:


> .... In reality, I am not going to tell my wife and just hope she doesn't notice ...


Much as I would like to ridicule you... make comments about having a large thumb print in your forehead etc etc....

*This is currently my plan as well!!!!*

I am now having nightmares about how I explain a large pallet with a bloody great crate on it turning up......

Having a bloody great crate, that Mrs D cannot physically move, sitting on the doorstep until I get home might prove interesting!

Then, once I have got the neighbours help in moving it inside, where the f*&* am I going to put it?


----------



## Rhys

hotmetal said:


> The smart ones crunch the beans with their teeth in a caffeine-and-confinement induced rage. This leads to increased efficiency of grinds, but some retention.


After a while thy won't suffer from retention, quite the opposite...


----------



## Rhys

Drewster said:


> Much as I would like to ridicule you... make comments about having a large thumb print in your forehead etc etc....
> 
> *This is currently my plan as well!!!!*
> 
> I am now having nightmares about how I explain a large pallet with a bloody great crate on it turning up......
> 
> Having a bloody great crate, that Mrs D cannot physically move, sitting on the doorstep until I get home might prove interesting!
> 
> Then, once I have got the neighbours help in moving it inside, where the f*&* am I going to put it?


I have a cunning plan...

I'm going to buy a seat top, and make a barstool for the kitchen. "What grinder dear, I've just bough a fashionable piece of furniture.."


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Best of luck to the lot of you. Someone is going to be seriously happy very soon!


----------



## risky

Tick tock!

Time to get the popcorn on!


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> Tick tock!
> 
> Time to get the popcorn on!


Half an hour (or so) to go... it'll be exciting to see who's won it (as I doubt it'll be me.. so I'll be happy for whoever it is.)


----------



## spune

Good luck peeps


----------



## Nod

This is a BIG ONE!!! V excited and still 25 mins to go


----------



## scottomus

Good luck guys and gals!


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooooooo it's getting close


----------



## Nod

How is the draw working tonight?


----------



## risky

Nod said:


> How is the draw working tonight?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27386-It-s-a-big-one-folks-!-Compak-r120-raffle-from-foundry&p=364694#post364694


----------



## Nod

> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27386-It-s-a-big-one-folks-!-Compak-r120-raffle-from-foundry&p=364694#post364694


Thanks risky - I missed that


----------



## d_lash




----------



## Nod

The suspense is killing me... We waiting for Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

I'm teeing up the draw


----------



## aaroncornish

Wish I entered now! Good luck all


----------



## Glenn

For the benefit of those who have not taken part before, here's how it works.

75 names are entered into random.org List Randomiser

They are randomised and recorded, then further randomised

The winner will be the person in position 34 after the second randomisation

Stay tuned - just making a tea for unexpected guests (hence the delay) then cracking on


----------



## risky

Glenn said:


> Stay tuned - just making a tea for unexpected guests (hence the delay) then cracking on


Tea? Do you not like them?


----------



## coffeechap

Let the drum roll begin


----------



## jkb89

coffeechap said:


> Let the drum roll begin


brrrrrrrrrrrpatpatpatpppppatpaptpatpatpbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumprumprumppatpatpatpatpatpatpatpatpatpatbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## risky

Roll it!


----------



## risky

In future for raffles I think the names should be put in a roaster drum, the drum spun and a name drawn out a la bingo


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> For the benefit of those who have not taken part before' date=' here's how it works. 75 names are entered into random.org List Randomiser They are randomised and recorded, then further randomised The winner will be the person in position 34 after the second randomisation Stay tuned - just making a tea for unexpected guests (hence the delay) then cracking on[/quote']
> 
> Excellent - how u r using leaf tea and a pot, measuring the brew time, ensuring the water temp is correct.... Etc


----------



## mcharrogate




----------



## mcharrogate

Bit slow on the uptake but any excuse for the cadburys gorilla!


----------



## Glenn

and the winner is ...


----------



## risky

Mashing F5 here...


----------



## Glenn

Firstly, a thank you to *coffeechap* and *Foundry Coffee Roasters* for arranging and supplying the raffle prize for tonight's draw.

One lucky person will take home a Compak R120 Grinder - and will need to contact coffeechap to arrange delivery


----------



## Blackstone

Not drawing this out at all are we


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the Limited Edition Coffee Forums UK KeepCup is *jkb89* - who ended up in position 17 after the second randomisation

PM me with your address and I will get this in the post to you


----------



## stevenh

The suspense...


----------



## mrsimba

Congratulations jkb89 !!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes nice cup


----------



## Glenn

The member who needs to clear some bench space for the monster Compak R120 grinder is *Doozerless*

Congratulations on your win!

Please join me in congratulating the winner.

Thank you to all who entered and to *coffeechap* for running the raffle


----------



## aaroncornish

Congratulations Doozerless!! Thanks to all who organised.


----------



## Nod

CONGRATULATIONS doozerless!!!! That is a MASSIVE win... I'm delighted for you!!!


----------



## risky

Congratulations @Doozerless


----------



## coffeechap

Congrats dozen less, one day I will win something


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations Doozerless! That's an amazing grinder. Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and Foundry for a brilliant raffle.


----------



## h1udd

Meh







.... Congrats .... My wife at least is happy with the results


----------



## risky

coffeechap said:


> Congrats dozen less, one day I will win something


What would you have done with two of them?


----------



## JGF

Congrats Doozerless (and jkb89 who has less explaining to do) and thanks to all for organising. Well drawn Glenn, the suspense was worth the entry fee alone!


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Doozerless, a fantastic prize!

Cheers to Dave for organising.


----------



## KevJ70

Congratulations Doozerless

Kev


----------



## d_lash

Well done, dude. Congrats


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done bloke

and thanks to to all involved for giving me the possibility of winning this true beast of a grinder


----------



## TomBurtonArt

:'-(


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Congrats dozen less, one day I will win something


me and you both .....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Many congrats! A very well organised and conducted raffle yet again. What a great place this is.


----------



## AL1968

Congrats maybe my 6 numbers will produce a result tomorrow night!! Seriously well done great prize and thanks to Coffee Chap and Foundry Coffee.


----------



## jkb89

Well done Dozer! I saw my name there in bold and was like







:O , then read I had the cup







Damnit glenn! Cheers chaps, very smoothly done. Atleast I dont have to explain a cup!


----------



## risky

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Many congrats! A very well organised and conducted raffle yet again. What a great place this is.


Only made possible through the generosity of people like yourselves supplying the prizes!

Thanks again to Foundry and to Dave (coffeechap) and Glenn for the drawing.


----------



## 4515

Congratulations ! Saves an awkward convo with Mrs wd


----------



## mrsimba

well done Dozzerless!!! Your gonna love it!!!!


----------



## Snakehips

Well done Doozy!

Thanks Coffeechap & Foundry

As for Glenn..... A thousand curses on your coffee......... may all your shots be rancid!


----------



## Yes Row

Well jeal'

Well done

Thanks to all involved, great opportunity


----------



## Rhys

Congrats!! I can imagine the conversations that follow...

"..well, er.. love... I'm just looking after it for someone.."

"No, I'm not going to put it on the worktop.. (..not until you've gone out anyway..)"


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats to Doozerless btw !!!


----------



## oursus

Top job! My vote is for the bar stool top doozerless, sticker saying massage stool & you're golden...


----------



## risky

Rhys said:


> Congrats!! I can imagine the conversations that follow...
> 
> "..well, er.. love... I'm just looking after it for someone.."
> 
> "No, I'm not going to put it on the worktop.. (..not until you've gone out anyway..)"


Not until it's been reinforced more likely!


----------



## Rhys

I'm more exited that I'm nearly at 2k posts! (..actually I aren't, but at least our kitchen will still be in one piece - the kitchen fitter was a nightmare).

Wonder what it'll be paired with?


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> Not until it's been reinforced more likely!


True!! lol


----------



## h1udd

Snakehips said:


> As for Glenn..... A thousand curses on your coffee......... may all your shots be rancid!


Why do you think he was serving tea tonight









feeling depressed now, gonna have to do some retail therapy ... What can I buy (not an r120)


----------



## coffeechap

risky said:


> What would you have done with two of them?


Twin towers springs to mind


----------



## DavidBondy

Congratulations to both of the winners .. just think .. if the score had been different it could have been YOU or ME!!!

David


----------



## risky

Rhys said:


> I'm more exited that I'm nearly at 2k posts! (..actually I aren't, but at least our kitchen will still be in one piece - the kitchen fitter was a nightmare).
> 
> Wonder what it'll be paired with?


Judging by Doozerless's post history, a V60 and a Chemex. No mention of espresso. But a big upgrade from the Major (s)he has.


----------



## johnealey

Congrats Doozerless and thanks to Foundry, Dave and Glenn for supplying, arranging and conducting. Thanks also to Martin for keeping the entries inline.

Once again a cracking raffle, well organised and a lot of fun.

John


----------



## reneb

congrats doozerless, fantastic prize, great raffle as ever.


----------



## Doozerless

Cheers lads

Thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters @coffeechap @Glenn (and @jlarkin for facilitating payment).

I'm sat here for the last 30 minutes with a big sloppy grin on my face.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Gotta love this place....it is even fun when you don't win.

Thanks to CFUK and to Foundry and to all those who took part to make this happen.

Congratulations to Doozerless? .... Yeah I should say so!!!

Come ooooooon I'm dying to see what this is paired with


----------



## hotmetal

From 0 to R120 in 7 months! And you were worried about WAF regarding the machine...


----------



## MWJB

Well done Doozerless


----------



## h1udd

Agree with @grumpydaddy ... I have lost a lot of raffles ... Never won a damn single thing .... But this by far was the most fun I had loosing

cheers guys ... Not just the organisers, but the whole forum for all the banter. Real lively and friendly place !!!


----------



## Jon

Doozerless said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters @coffeechap @Glenn (and @jlarkin for facilitating payment).
> 
> I'm sat here for the last 30 minutes with a big sloppy grin on my face.


Oh congratulations then - even though I'd already cleared a space for it and thrown the 75e in the kitchen food waste bin.


----------



## mmmatron

Congrats doozerless, slightly relieved I have no explaining to do!


----------



## Wobin19

Well done Doozerless! Thanks also to the Chap, Foundry and Glenn. That was way too much excitement and antipatiion. I can relax now!


----------



## PeterF

Great win, great draw!


----------



## PWW

Congratulations Doozerless

Another greatly organised raffle by all involved.


----------



## cold war kid

well done doozerless. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Drewster

Wtas


----------



## Fevmeister

I'll give you £22 for it!!!

well done doozerless


----------



## teejay41

Congrats to both lucky ones, and commiserations to the other 72 losers. It was great to have been part of it and in with a chance. Thanks to Coffeechap Dave and all others who assisted.

Doozerless is certainly no longer Compakless!

Tony.


----------



## jlarkin

Doozerless said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters @coffeechap @Glenn (and @jlarkin for facilitating payment).
> 
> I'm sat here for the last 30 minutes with a big sloppy grin on my face.


Congratulations, a great piece of kit to win.

I assume you read the small print about if I help with transfers of payment in a raffle etc?


----------



## Dylan

A begrudging congratulations to you Doozerless; atleast, like most here, my GF/OH will be happy about your win.


----------



## MSM

Congrats Doozerless


----------



## MarkyP

[Feigned Relief]

Phew! I'm glad I didn't win... I had trouble explaining the EK43.

[/Feigned relief]

Congratulations Doozerless


----------



## kostona

Congratulations!


----------



## mrsimba

Doozerless said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters @coffeechap @Glenn (and @jlarkin for facilitating payment).
> 
> I'm sat here for the last 30 minutes with a big sloppy grin on my face.


Can't wait to hear how long the grin will last when you un box it!!!


----------



## Rhys

mrsimba said:


> Can't wait to hear how long the grin will last when you un box it!!!


He doesn't know that you need a hydraulic winch to lift it onto the (reinforced) worktop yet..


----------



## mrsimba

Rhys said:


> He doesn't know that you need a hydraulic winch to lift it onto the (reinforced) worktop yet..


My worktop with the R120 & L1P 'side by side' is reinforced with 3 struts and some brackets all hidden away, and it has still bowed very slightly by about 4mm! not really noticeable as its behind where the machine sits but the weight of these on a counter top is not to be underestimated!!!


----------



## h1udd

the r120 is 30kg isn't it ? ..... to put into perspective thats the equivalent of

2 x 4 year old children that dont eat very much because they just want to pee me off

8 x cats

1000 shots of espresso not in the cups

or

The average weight of a fully loaded wifes handbag as she lamps it around your head for binging the grinder indoors


----------



## Doozerless

37.08kg without beans


----------



## h1udd

cripes .... thats heavier than I thought

I would laugh at your predicament of trying to reinforce your house ..... but I cant because I am still envious of you .... it should have been mine .... MINE I TELL YOU !!!!!!


----------



## froggystyle

Congrats Doozerless.

You can now laugh at the northern Ireland lot and mock them over the spire, claiming your new grinder may well beat it!


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Hurumph to me.

Congratulations to you Doozerless.


----------



## scottomus

many congrats ! Thanks to you guys for putting on such a sweet comp!

more please! For some reason im quite happys spending £100+ on raffle entrys!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

mrsimba said:


> My worktop with the R120 & L1P 'side by side' is reinforced with 3 struts and some brackets all hidden away, and it has still bowed very slightly by about 4mm! not really noticeable as its behind where the machine sits but the weight of these on a counter top is not to be underestimated!!!


And after all that trouble your floorboards then give way


----------



## mrsimba

Nah! It's still all there!


----------



## risky

Doozerless said:


> 37.08kg without beans


Holy. Moly. I didn't realise it was so heavy!


----------



## sjenner

As far as I am concerned, I have just seen the result, and I congratulate the winner...

Not that impressed with the fact that the only comment I made, that I thought was funny, witty, pithy and appropriate... as well as in context...

Has disappeared?????

£21 to be blackballed...

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Drewster

sjenner said:


> As far as I am concerned, I have just seen the result, and I congratulate the winner...
> 
> Not that impressed with the fact that the only comment I made, that I thought was funny, witty, pithy and appropriate... as well as in context...
> 
> Has disappeared?????
> 
> £21 to be blackballed...
> 
> Merry Christmas.


I have searched and searched, re-read all your 500 posts and you are right......... not one of them is funny, witty etc etc

;-) ;-)

You keep lobbing them and...... WHACK!! I'll keep hitting them out of the park!!!


----------



## sjenner

Drewster said:


> I have searched and searched, re-read all your 500 posts and you are right......... not one of them is funny, witty etc etc
> 
> ;-) ;-)
> 
> You keep lobbing them and...... WHACK!! I'll keep hitting them out of the park!!!


More of a dribble really...

Apparently you have made over 1300 comments, I have never knowingly read any of them, except this one...

But I just had a look and discovered that you were the first (Dave doesn't count) to enter the raffle...

And the last one to pay...

I am easily bored, so perhaps it was your reluctance to open your wallet that set me off.


----------



## Drewster

sjenner said:


> More of a dribble really...
> 
> Apparently you have made over 1300 comments, I have never knowingly read any of them, except this one...
> 
> But I just had a look and discovered that you were the first (Dave doesn't count) to enter the raffle...
> 
> And the last one to pay...
> 
> I am easily bored, so perhaps it was your reluctance to open your wallet that set me off.


Reluctance *Reluctance!* You don't know the half of it! It took four of them to hold me down and two others with bolt cutters and crow bars to get it open......


----------



## Rhys

Drewster said:


> Reluctance *Reluctance!* You don't know the half of it! It took four of them to hold me down and two others with bolt cutters and crow bars to get it open......


Bolt cutters and a crow bar? That's nothing, I'm sure my dad's wallet is made of a single piece of leather.. Any moths that come out of it are fossilised into coal it's that tightly closed..


----------



## teejay41

sjenner said:


> £21 to be blackballed...


Ah, but who pays for the boot polish?


----------



## hotmetal

More worryingly, who gets to rub it on?


----------



## teejay41

hotmetal said:


> More worryingly, who gets to rub it on?


Yuk... hadn't thought of that. Bring hither the hoodwink and gauntlets!

[a hoodwink is a Masonic blindfold]


----------



## Doozerless

A small pallet arrived this afternoon


----------



## jkb89

Doozerless said:


> A *small* pallet arrived this afternoon


Can't be the grinder then....


----------



## Doozerless

The Behemoth Vs Hausgrind









The Behemoth Vs Mazzer (not so) Major


----------



## Blackstone

damn, thats huge. whilst i would have loved to have won it, i think it would have been totally impractical for me. glad its going to good use


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Doozerless said:


> A small pallet arrived this afternoon


Keep it, , you might need it to stand on whilst you feed it beans


----------

